# Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN



## alie (Feb 7, 2009)

hi guys,

is there any driver for Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN ? i cant find it


----------



## kinev (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi!
There is no Broadcom driver for FreeBSD. There are people saying that they have a working Broadcom Wireless with NDIS and the Windows drivers, but in case (FreeBSD 7.1, amd64) it didn't worked.


----------

